# Stingray fender question



## Dan the bike man (Dec 31, 2013)

Can someone please explain the use of fenders on Schwinn Stingrays? I see some have no fenders (I'm guessing they were made that way?) some have a rear fender no front one, and some have both. I used to own a 1977 stingray and it had 2 fenders. Now I'm looking for a 1960's but I'm not sure what it should or shouldn't have. Thank you.


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 31, 2013)

*Stingrays*

A deluxe stingray(it will say that on the guard) uses fenders,a standard stingray does not use fenders.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh okay that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 2, 2014)

Dan,
    The previous answer was overly simplistic. Year and model are the main two factors then you have different type fenders e.g. razor or rolled edge and various widths. There are books on these bikes and considering some of these can get into serious money I would highly suggest some serious research before purchasing a Stingray. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you Shawn.  I have done some reading so far, but will do more before the Ann Arbor show in April. I see what you mean about the style of fenders etc.  From what I've read so far I am leaning toward a 1967 Stingray Deluxe in purple. I like the wide fenders, and 1967 was the year my parents were married. I have 2 Krates but want to get a 60's Stingray.


----------



## oskisan (Jan 2, 2014)

*check out this link...*

This link may help you out...

http://schwinncruisers.com/bikes/stingray/

-Ken-


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you for the link! That's very helpful. I was looking on ebay and there is a blue 1967 for local pick up about an hour away. Hmmm didn't plan to buy one yet, but tempting! I think I'll hold off for now. It seems like the seller sells bikes so maybe he will still have it.


----------

